# DIY Home Pest Control



## pwcopy (Aug 27, 2017)

A couple years ago, I had a Carpenter Ant nest in the rim joist of my home. Fortunately, I found it before the little bstrds did too much damage. A friend recommended a local pest control. They killed the nest and I signed up for a contract. They've been very good, showing on appointed days/times, wearing masks, courteous, etc. A service rep comes quarterly, spray the outside perimeter and interior and are gone in 15 minutes. They just sent me the 2021 contract letter for $650. 

I'm going to be on a fixed income soon, and if I can safely do it, I'd rather take care of pest control myself. If there is already a detailed post on the subject, please point me to it.

Info: I live just west of Pontiac, Michigan in a 1850 sq-ft, 2-story, frame-construction Contemporary I had built in 2000. There is a 4' deep concrete crawl under the house, which is where the mechanicals live. It's on a wooded lot that backs up to a wetlands. Lots of carpenter and field ants on my 14,000 sq-ft lot, but except for the one case, they've left the house alone. Many thanks for yr help, PW


----------



## AlexandraMcLean (Mar 24, 2021)

I had an unpleasant experience with that, unfortunately, the pest control service didn't help me get rid of ants, I only wasted money.


----------



## PeterReesree (Nov 3, 2020)

These insects can be very annoying, and I find it difficult to get rid of them, they always come back.. So I think only professionals can help solve this problem. My friends recommended me to contact a pest control company, which you can find on https://excelpestcontrol.com.au/, and here is its contact number 482 014 733. I hope that they will help me get rid of ants so that I don't see a single ant in my house. Honestly, they bite very painfully and I also don't like that they crawl on our table and food. So if you are in the area you can contact this company, I've heard a lot of good things about it.


----------



## Emmablaker (May 6, 2021)

Pests can do significant damage to your house if you don't get rid of them in time. I know this from my own experience. My house is near a forest, and pests are often guests there. So I decided to sign a contract with a pest control company. So guys, in case someone is skeptical and does not see a point in a pests control company. I really advise you to re-examine your opinion about this and understand that pests are not just cute little bugs. Wish you a good day, guys.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Fortunately we have the internet today so a ton of information is available. Sounds like the original nest/problem has been taken care of so that does change your approach from eradicating to prevention. Treating the outside of your home and some inside with a vigilant approach to spot them if they return. Not sure what you paid for the initial treatment but seems like a few years of saving that $650 would cover anything needed if they return.

For the record I battle carpenter ants every year with Terro and it works well. I also live surrounded with woods and no way to get them out there.

Diatomaceous earth sprinkled around your foundation and maybe some chemicals would slow any attempt to get into your home.

Lots of reading out there.
Bud

BTW they swarm in spring when their nest is overpopulated and they need new accomodations. Watch for that event, flying critters all over, only lasts a couple of days, but it lets you know they are relocating.


----------



## pwcopy (Aug 27, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> Fortunately we have the internet today so a ton of information is available. Sounds like the original nest/problem has been taken care of so that does change your approach from eradicating to prevention. Treating the outside of your home and some inside with a vigilant approach to spot them if they return. Not sure what you paid for the initial treatment but seems like a few years of saving that $650 would cover anything needed if they return.
> 
> For the record I battle carpenter ants every year with Terro and it works well. I also live surrounded with woods and no way to get them out there.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the tips, Bud. I live in a neighborhood with lots of trees, many of which are on my property. I also have tons of ant nests in my yard, but those are just pavement ants and in 25 years they have only paid me one visit in the house. Carpenter ants are the real enemy. I've had Terro recommended to me before. Will be picking up a 3 lb. Bag of Ant Killer Plus and some diatomaceous earth today.


----------



## pwcopy (Aug 27, 2017)

Hey, Bud. I'm going to use Terro granules on the house perimeter. Do you know if it's OK to use in my crawl? It's 4-foot concrete walls and a concrete floor. It's where the furnace and water heater live. What do you use on the inside of your house? Many thanks for your help. PW


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Not sure about using it on a concrete floor but did not see anything that said NO. They also make a powder. In that crawl I would only treat a perimeter and possibly place the granules on something so they don't affect the soil. Note, I'm not a pro on insect control.

Definitely use it around the perimeter of the house and on any known colonies.

In my house I use liquid Terro bait but it needs to be replenished or replaced as it will dry and get sticky. But when they find it they feast and a couple of day later they are gone. I had tiny ants one year and counted over 100 feeding at a time. 
PS don't scare them as they mark that area and none will return, buggers.

Bud


----------



## pwcopy (Aug 27, 2017)

There was a leak around some exterior door wood trim that allowed moisture into a section of the rim joist, which was perfect for the ants. After the pro came by and sprayed, I got some foaming pesticide that I shot into all the voids in the rim joist created by the ants. Then I replaced the exterior trim with PVC and caulked around the door. I was planning on putting the granular Terro along the rim joist in the crawl, as that is where carpenter ants attacked the house before. That would put the granules 8" below the subfloor. I'd also put them around the outside perimeter. Thanks again.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I was picturing the concrete floor. Those cavities would be a good spot. Terro is a bait so if they find it they will feed it to the nest and good by.

Bud


----------



## janeront (10 mo ago)

pwcopy said:


> There was a leak around some exterior door wood trim that allowed moisture into a section of the rim joist, which was perfect for the ants. After the pro came by and sprayed, I got some foaming pesticide that I shot into all the voids in the rim joist created by the ants. Then I replaced the exterior trim with PVC and caulked around the door. I was planning on putting the granular Terro along the rim joist in the crawl, as that is where carpenter ants attacked the house before. That would put the granules 8" below the subfloor. I'd also put them around the outside perimeter. Thanks again.


The first thing to do was to make sure that the ants were not left inside the tree. For they will continue to destroy the wooden slab. My friends had such a case.


----------

